# CSS NIcht auf die Ganze Seite anwenden?



## king_jo_baby (8. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich arbeite ich grad an meiner ersten Page und hab sie in PS erstellt, geslicet(nennt man das so? *g*) u.s.w
Das hat auch alles super funktioniert.

Nun zum eigentlichen Problem:
Ich habe auf meiner Page eine Bildergalerie welche in einer Tabellenzelle includet wird.
Für diese Bildergalerie hab ich a.hover, a.link, a.visited und a.active definiert was auch so weit ganz gut klappt ABER
sobald ich die bildergalerie Aufrufe wird dies (die linkdekoration) auch auf die Navigation angewandt.

Gibt es irgend eine Möglichkeit das ich für die Navigation eine eigene Linkdeko anlege die nicht von includeten daten beeinflusst wird? wie z.B a.navi:hover o.ä?

mfg


----------



## hpvw (8. Dezember 2004)

Da gibt es viele Möglichkeiten, eine hast Du selbst schon genannt!
Bei dir müsste es dann heißen 

```
<a class="navi" href="#">Bla</a>
```
Anderes Beispiel wäre z.B.:
CSS 

```
#navi {
    Definitionen für den Navicontainer
}
#navi a {
    Definitionen für Links im Navicontainer
}
#navi a:link {
    Änderungen ggü. nur Link im Navicontainer
}
#navi a:visited {
    Änderungen ggü. nur Link im Navicontainer
}
#navi a:hover {
    Änderungen ggü. nur Link im Navicontainer
}
#navi a:active {
    Änderungen ggü. nur Link im Navicontainer
}
#navi a:focus {
    Änderungen ggü. nur Link im Navicontainer
}
```
Und das html:

```
...
<body>
<div id="navi">
<a href="#">Bla</a>
...
</div>
content
</body>
```
oder auch:

```
<body>
<ul id="navi">
    <li><a href="#">Bla</a></li>
    ...
</ul>
content
</body>
```
Die id lässt sich auf jeden beliebigen Container anwenden.


----------



## king_jo_baby (8. Dezember 2004)

Achsoo
also gehts mit der # davor.
Na besten dank und schönen abend noch


----------



## king_jo_baby (8. Dezember 2004)

Also ich hab das ganze jetzt so angewandt, was auch funktioniert.
Jetzt bin ich aber auf ein anderes Problem gestossen:
Sobald ich einen der Links besucht habe steht er ja auf "visited", danach wird aber beim Mouseover "Hover" nichtmehr dargestellt.
Weis jemand woran das liegen könnte?

mfg


----------



## hpvw (8. Dezember 2004)

Die oben angegebene Reihenfolge der Definitionen ist laut selfHTML die einzig sicher funktionierende.
Hast Du die eventuell vertauscht?


----------



## king_jo_baby (8. Dezember 2004)

Hat tatsächlich daran gelegen.
Hätte nicht gedacht das die Reihenfolge so wichtig ist.
Danke und gute Nacht zusammen


----------



## hpvw (8. Dezember 2004)

Die Logik ist einfach:
Auf das entsprechende Item trifft die Kategorie hover und die Kategorie visited zu.
Nach css überschreibt die letzte zutreffende Definition die vorigen.
Somit überschreibt bei falscher Reihenfolge die visited Definition die Angaben, die bei hover gemacht wurden, wenn die Reihenfolge falsch ist.


----------

